# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Medizin studieren mit 30 und Kindern?

## Textro

Hallo miteinander,

ich bruchte mal eure ehrliche und kritische Meinung!

Ich bin vor kurzem 30 geworden, habe zwei Kinder im Alter von 3,5 und 5 Jahren und bin freiberuflich als Journalistin selbstndig. Mein Job ist ok, aber mein Traum war schon immer die Medizin. Damals hat mein Abi nicht ausgereicht, ich war einfach zu faul  :hmmm...:  (heute bin ich viel zielstrebiger und ehrgeiziger), und ich habe den Traum erst mal zur Seite geschoben. Jetzt ist er wieder durchgedrungen, und ich berlege ernsthaft, ihn wahr werden zu lassen.

Allerdings zweifele ich noch: Ist ein Medizin-Studium mit zwei Kindern und (wenn auch dann geringfgiger) Arbeit zu schaffen? Fr den Lebensunterhalt muss ich nicht sorgen, mein Mann wrde fr die Familie auch alleine aufkommen. Aber lsst sich das zeitlich mit dem Familienalltag managen? Sprich, wie hoch ist der tatschliche Lernaufwand und wie viel Zeit verbringt man an der Uni? 
Ist das belastungstechnisch machbar? Und bin ich mit 30 berhaupt noch in einem "Medizin-studierfhigen Alter", oder schon zu alt? Bis ich fertig wre, wre ich ja schon Anfang 40... sind die Berufsaussichten damit berhaupt noch als positiv zu bezeichnen? "Lohnt" sich das noch? 

Fragen ber Fragen... ber eure Meinungen wrde ich mich freuen!

----------


## sodbrennen

Bist noch nicht zu alt und einige machen das ja auch noch so wie in deiner Situation. Aber benutz doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion oder stbere hier im Unterforum, da gibt's schon viele Threads zu diesem Thema.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Traverso

Ich bin fast 35, habe 4 Kinder und will es nochmal wissen.

Trau dich!!!

----------


## emergency doc

Du wrst Mitte 30 wenn Du fertig bist.
Abgesehen davon: Wenn Du einen Vollzeitjob ausfllen kannst, wirst Du mit einem Studium berhaupt gar keine Probleme haben...

----------


## Textro

Danke, ihr macht mir Mut!  :Grinnnss!: 

Die Frage ist nur: Wie hoch sind die Prsenzzeiten an der Uni? Ich hab ja noch zwei kleinere Kinder, die dann betreut werden mssten - und die Uni ist etwa 60 km entfernt (nicht ganz eine Stunde Zug-/Autofahrt). 
NOCH geht das ja, wenn sie im Kindergarten sind (wir haben Ganztagesbetreuung) - aber wie sieht das zu Schulzeiten aus? Einsatzfhige Groeltern habe ich leider am Ort nicht.. 

Ich hab nur etwas Zweifel, ob sich das alles verbinden lsst, oder etwas zwangslufig auf der Strecke bleibt... obwohl die Motivation riesig wre  :Love:

----------


## Textro

> Du wrst Mitte 30 wenn Du fertig bist.
> Abgesehen davon: Wenn Du einen Vollzeitjob ausfllen kannst, wirst Du mit einem Studium berhaupt gar keine Probleme haben...


Aber mit Facharztausbildung dauert das ganze doch noch mal ein paar Jhrchen lnger, oder?

----------


## emergency doc

> Aber mit Facharztausbildung dauert das ganze doch noch mal ein paar Jhrchen lnger, oder?


Ja schon, aber Facharztausbildung bedeutet schon Arbeit.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Die Facharztausbildung ist im Anschlu an dein Studium. 
Du arbeitest aber dann schon ganz normal als Assistent und verdienst Geld.
Wenn du das mit den Kindern regeln kannst, dann solltest du nicht zgern und
im April anfangen!

----------


## gnuff

Versuch macht kluch!

Warum nicht? Ich habe beinahe mein gesamtes Studium hindurch nebenbei gearbeitet (immer das steuerlich machbare Maximum) und hatte im letzten Drittel auch ein Kind...  :Top:

----------


## Trianna

Wrdest du dich ber die Wartezeitquote bewerben knnen oder hast du schon ein Studium abgeschlossen? Sprich hast du Journalistik studiert?

Gre

----------


## Textro

> Wrdest du dich ber die Wartezeitquote bewerben knnen oder hast du schon ein Studium abgeschlossen? Sprich hast du Journalistik studiert?
> 
> Gre


Nein, die Ausbildung war an einer Journalistenschule, nicht an einer Uni.. Also wrde es ber die Wartezeitquote klappen knnen...seit dem Abi sind ja schon 11 Jahre vergangen  :hmmm...: 

Nur wie ich das mit den Kindern mache, wenn sie in die Schule kommen (vor allem, weil die Uni nicht am Wohnort ist), ist mir noch ein Rtsel... ich wei ja noch nicht, was da auf Eltern so alles zukommt und wie die Unterrichtszeiten mit den Uni-Stundenplnen konform gehen... Jetzt bis September 2012 wre es kein Problem (Kindergarten), aber dann?  :Hh?:

----------


## Trianna

Also bei uns wird das Angbot an Gantagsschulkonzepten immer reichhaltiger  :Smilie: 

Wre das nicht auch eine Mglichkeit fr euch?

Und Mtter die im Studium sind werden bei der Vergabe der Pltze auch eher bercksichtigt.

----------


## Traverso

Wer sagt denn, da Du dich ganz alleine drum kmmern musst wie das mit den Kindern geht??? Du hast doch einen Mann, oder? Vielleicht kann er ja seine Arbeitszeiten flexibler gestalten, oder ihr habt ab und zu ein Kindermdchen. Wie siehts aus mit Hort?

Versuche nicht alle Probleme, die auftreten knnten im voraus zu lsen, sondern mach es dann, wenns soweit ist.
Meine Uni wird 130 km entfernt sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es gehen soll, aber irgendwas wird uns dann schon einfallen.

Also trau Dich!

----------


## Trianna

Klar sollte man es auf sich zukommen lassen und eben nicht schon alle Eventualitten probieren einzukalkulieren. 

Aber so ganz blauugig sollte man auch nicht dran gehen, finde ich.

Bei dir, Traverso, ist es noch nicht ganz klar ob es berhaupt klappt oder? Du bist Zweitstudienbewerberin? Aber im Ernst: 130 km ein Weg, oder hin und zurck (wobei das auch schon einiges ist)?? Wie genau soll das denn jeden Tag gehen? Kann dir dein Mann helfen? Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass deine Kinder schon grer (selbststndiger?) sind. Wie gesagt, das ist nicht anfeinded gemeint, eher neugierig. Irgendeine Idee msst ihr doch haben wenn es klappen wrde?

----------


## Traverso

Ja, es ist ja noch nicht sicher. Wahrscheinlich werde ich eine Unterkunft brauchen. Aber solange ich nicht wei, wie mein Stundenplan aussieht, kann ich auch nichts planen.

Vor 6 Jahren habe ich fr 4 Semester ein Ergnzungsstudium in einem 160 km entfernten Ort gemacht und war 3 Tage p.Woche nicht zu hause.  Da war der Jngste noch nicht im Kiga und es waren "nur" drei Kinder. Das hat sehr gut funktioniert. 
Allerdings ist das jetzige Vorhaben ein paar Nummern grer... Blauugig bin ich nicht, meine Sorge gilt bes. den Kindern. Man muss halt genau Beobachten. Aber ich habe keine Lust, hier zu vergammeln mit einer Arbeit, die ich nie machen wollte!!!

Eins ist klar. Wenn man Studium und Familie unter einen Hut bringt lernt man effektiv zu arbeiten und zu organisieren.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie etwas absagen mssen, weil es wegen der Kinder nicht geklappt hat.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Sepember 2012 ist noch eine ganze Weile hin.
Was spricht dagegen dich einzuschreiben und im Rahmen deiner
zeitlichen Mglichkeiten all die Kurse zu belegen und Scheine zu schaffen,
die sich anbieten. Dann passt der ein oder andere Schein in eure Terminplanung vielleicht nicht rein, aber du bist auf jeden Fall drin und am Studieren.
Wer weiss, vielleicht passt es aber auch doch mit dem Zeitplan.
Ich glaube, du bist dir noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob du es wirklich machen willst,
deswegen vielleicht das Zgern?

Im Englischen wrde ich jetzt sagen " Stop stalling " 
Einfach anfangen, viele Dinge klren sich im Verlauf und kann man eh nicht durchplanen.

----------


## Textro

Ja, ich zgere noch.. ihr habt ja recht, man kann nicht alles vorausplanen. Aber ich habe schon einmal eine berufliche Fehlentscheidung getroffen, ich bin halt jetzt bervorsichtig.. wenn man schon etwas "lter" ist *rusper*, darf man sich ja eigentlich keine Fehltritte mehr erlauben, irgendwann ist es sonst wirklich zu spt.
Sprich: Ich will nicht in ein, zwei Jahren scheitern und es bereuen. Aber voraussagen kann das wahrscheinlich sowieso niemand  :hmmm...:

----------


## Textro

Zudem sagt mir jeder, mit Medizin wrde ich die Latte schon sehr hoch ansetzen und das sei mit Familie sowieso nicht zu schaffen (Lernaufwand sehr hoch, viel Prsenz erforderlich an der Uni, Fahrzeiten), das wrde ich nicht durchhalten... 

Hm, wei auch nicht.. 

Alternativ steht Psychologie im Raum, um spter als Psychotherapeutin zu arbeiten. Aber ob das weniger zeitintensiv sein wird, ist auch fraglich..

----------


## Traverso

Irgendwie sagen immer die,die es selbst nicht probiert haben, da Medizin mit Familie ja gar nicht zu schaffen sei, . 

Ich habe hier schon fter gelesen, da von Nichtmedizinern abgeraten wird und von tatschlichen Medizinstudis eher zugeraten wird.

Ohne Zweifel ist Medizin eines der anspruchvollsten Fcher, aber wenn man es wirklich wissen will, kann man alles lernen, oder?

Und wenn mir mal eine persnliche Einschtzung erlaubt ist, ich denke, du musst noch mehr Egoismus lernen. Zuerst an die Familie denken bringt dich nicht weiter. Es ist ein Problem, das ich auch mir herumtrage. Ist jede meiner Entscheidungen auch fr die Kinder gut?
Klar muss man das bedenken, aber tu das, was dein Herz dir sagt, nicht dein Verstand.

----------


## tine74

Nich mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir: Solange die Kinder in den KiGa gehen, ist alles easy, da die Betreuungszeiten da meistens gut sind... Schule in der Grundschule ist eine Katastrophe: gerade in den ersten zwei Jahren oft Unterrichtsbeginn 8:45 und dann nur 3 oder 4 Schulstunden. OHNE Ganztagsplatz oder Hort oder anderweitige Betreuung ist das nicht zu regeln. Also frhzeitig sich umhren wie das mit Ganztagsbetreuung aussieht. Bei uns z.B. sind die Pltze sehr sehr rar (fr die Schulanfnger im Sommer 13 freie Pltze bei ber 50 Bewerbungen), aber das kann woanders ja auch anders aussehen. 
Mein Sohn im brigen geht da sehr gerne hin, er macht da Hausaufgaben, hat dann AGs oder spielt mit seinen Kumpels und wenn ich ihn abhole, knnen wir entspannt den Rest des Tages genieen, also keine Angst davor.
Deswegen sich vorher schlau machen und einen Plan B berlegen.

ZU blauugig sollte man da nicht sein.... das ganze braucht schon ne gewisse Organisation. Aber machbar ist dann alles.

----------


## Trianna

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## KatevanRuska

Hallo Textro,

du hast einen Vollzeitjob und 2 Kinder, wer sollte nicht stressresistenter und leistungsfhiger sein als du!  :Smilie: 
Ich beginne jetzt auch noch mal mit Medizin und bin dann 29. im ersten Semester. ich mchte whrend des Studiums vielleicht schon Kinder haben und selbst Professoren haben mir gesagt, wenn nicht im Studium, wann dann. Mein Freund steht kurz vor seinem Staatsexamen in Medizin und rckblickend hatte er, mit guter Organisation, sehr viel Zeit. Was allerdings bedeutet, die verpassten Vorlesungen, selbst zu erlernen. Im Schnitt waren fast alle seine Praktika von 7.30/8-12h. Seine Vorlesungen hatte er in den hheren Semestern fter auch nachmittags 14/15-17h. Aber das alles ist gut zu organisieren.
Viele Unikliniken/Unis haben Kindergrten oder Nachmittagsbetreuung, welches sich die studierenden Eltern teilen.(www.thieme.de) 
Ich denke, dass man es spter bereut, wenn man jetzt diesem Wunsch nicht nachgeht!
Viel erfolg
lg
Kate

----------


## sodbrennen

Zumindest in der Vorklinik sind die Praktika/anwesenheitspflichtigen Veranstaltungen aber eher nachmittags, soweit ich wei, da vormittags meist Vorlesungen stattfinden.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## qtm57

Hallo,
ich kann nur zuraten. Probiers aus!
Meine Kinder sind jetzt 10 und 12, beide im Gymnasium. Mein Mann kann viel puffern, weil er selbstndig ist, sonst wrde das alles nicht klappen!
Unsere Praktika (Vorklinik) dauern abends oft bis 19.00h, vormittags sind die Vorlesungen. Das wichtigste ist eine gute Zeiteinteilung, die hast Du aber sicher als Berufsttige und Mutter!
Ich brauche jeden Tag ca. 2h fr Logistik, aber im Zug kann ich gut lernen!

----------


## Doctora

Hallo,

bin jetzt 34, habe zwei kleine Kinder (4Jahre; 6 Monate) und habe letzte + diese Woche das Physikum bestanden!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn man trotz Familie/ Job Medizin studieren will, dann muss man sich meiner Meinung nach entweder darauf einstellen, neben Job/ Familie und Medizin NICHTS anderes nebenher zu machen (Nachrichten, Zeitungen, laaaanges Cappuccinotrinken mit Freundinnen) oder eben Teilzeit zu studieren. Vorklinik ist vom Zeitaufwand mit einem Vollzeitjob vergleichbar. Ich persnlich bin fast nie in Vorlesungen gegangen, nur zu den Pflichtveranstaltungen. Bei uns sind die Praktika grundstzlich immer von 13.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr, da braucht man jemanden, der Kind nachmittags abholt. Ist ja aber nur 1-2x die Woche. 

Kurzfazit der letzten 2 Jahre: Seeehr anstrengend, aber wenn man "es" wirklich will, dann ist es alles soooo was von wert!!!! Trotz Stresses waren die letzten beiden Jahre sooo toll, einfach weil ich mich mit Dingen beschftigen konnte, die ich ohnehin gerne mag - was brauch ich da noch Zeit fr anderes...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

@ Doctora

Bist du ber ein Zweitstudium rein oder mit der Wartezeit. Du bist also in der Regelstudienzeit?

Und natrlich: Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Doctora

Bin ber Zweitstudium rein, auch da hatte ich mit Begrndung und Messzahl Glck, da die Messzahl in den letzten beiden Jahren anscheinend sehr hoch ging.

Habe jetzt 4 vorklinische und ein Urlaubssemester hinter mir, also eigentlich in Regelzeit, nur dass ich halt letzten August mein 2. Kind geboren habe. Da "im Wochenbett noch nebenbei Physikum" *lol* zu schreiben htte nimmer geklappt. Schon die Schwangerschaft in der Vorklinik = Scheinstress, also Klausuren war schwer und ich hatte entsprechend noch eine Klausur zu schreiben, da die Kraft dazu nicht mehr reichte. Also war schon heftig alles. Das mit dem Physikum jetzt mitsamt kleinem Baby und Kind ging auch nur dank Mann und Elternzeit seinerseits. War auch eher "spontan". Und oops, bin ich in der "Klinik" und kann es irgendwie noch gar nicht fassen.

Jedenfalls kann ich persnlich nach den letzten beiden Jahren nur zusammenfassen: Bei der Frage "Soll ich" kann man letztlich nur selbst erwgen, ob es das einem wert ist, auf vieles andere zu verzichten und sich sehr viel Stress anzutun (zB wenig Zeit im Semester, wenig Zeit vor der Prfung, natrlich wird Kind -nicht nur einmal- 2 Tage davor krank, Mann beruflich (immer) unterwegs etc etc).

Fr mich war die Entscheidung definitiv richtig, aber andere Mtter haben zB aufgehrt oder brauchen sehr lange fr die Vorklinik, je nach verfgbarer Untersttzung. Von daher halte ich die Frage "wie wre der Alltag, wie kann ich es organisieren" schon fr wichtig. Gerade wenn die Uni nicht um die Ecke ist. Je nach Ausgangssituation halt...

Vorher alles rosa zu malen, wre blauugig.  :hmmm...:  Aber fast alle Probleme lassen sich lsen - wenn man will!

----------


## Trianna

:Smilie: 

Echt schick.

Und ja, dass mit dem 2 Tage vorher krank, ich kenne es auch ^^ Meine Tochter hat da manchmal auch ein schlechtes Timing.

Was war denn dein Erststudium?

----------


## Doctora

Betriebswirtschaft      (wie konnte ich nur!!)

----------


## GebratenerChampignon

Hallo !

Ich setze mich mal dazu. Ich bin in hnlicher Situation , ich warte auf einen Platz. Und ich bin sehr gespannt wie das werden wird, die Betreuungsproblematik wird mich dann auch eine ganze Weile beschftigen.

LG

----------

